# سلسله سؤال x صوره ( 6 ) ‏



## MIKEL MIK (30 أغسطس 2010)

*





 سلسله سؤال x صوره ( 5 ) ‏

سلسله سؤال x صوره ( 4 ) ‏

سلسله سؤال x صوره ( 3 )

سلسله سؤال x صوره ( 2 )

سلسله سؤال x صوره ( 1 )​*


----------



## Coptic Man (30 أغسطس 2010)

اعتقد انه احساس اولا ثم قرار ثانيا

شكرا مايكل علي السلسلة الجميلة


----------



## MIKEL MIK (30 أغسطس 2010)

*الشكر ع مرورك الجميل يا كوبتك

مرسي ليك

وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## Alexander.t (30 أغسطس 2010)

مع مينا فى رده
احساس ثم قرار مصيرى


----------



## lo siento_mucho (30 أغسطس 2010)

*الحب احساس
عشان لو كان قرار مكنشي حد تعذب 
لان الحب بييجي صدفه وده  عن طريق  احساسك ده
وبعد كده بييجي القرار هتعمل ايه في الاحساس ده
شكرا للسؤال الجميل
ربنا يبارك حياتك
​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (30 أغسطس 2010)

+ cupid + قال:


> مع مينا فى رده
> احساس ثم قرار مصيرى




*شكرا يا حبي ع مرورك

نورتني​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (30 أغسطس 2010)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *الحب احساس
> عشان لو كان قرار مكنشي حد تعذب
> لان الحب بييجي صدفه وده  عن طريق  احساسك ده
> وبعد كده بييجي القرار هتعمل ايه في الاحساس ده
> ...




*شكرا ع مرورك ورايك

وربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## minatosaaziz (30 أغسطس 2010)

إحساس أكيد .. هي دي محتاجة كلام ؟؟


----------



## MIKEL MIK (30 أغسطس 2010)

minatosaaziz قال:


> إحساس أكيد .. هي دي محتاجة كلام ؟؟




*شكرا مينا ع مرورك

نورتني​*


----------



## tasoni queena (30 أغسطس 2010)

الاتنين

شكرا مايكل للسؤال ومنتظرين المزيد​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 أغسطس 2010)

*الحب احساس ولا يربطه قرار 
فالحب اعمي ومجنون 
ولا يتم حساب مسبقاً​*


----------



## +Nevena+ (30 أغسطس 2010)

احساس طبعا في الاول وبعدين قرار 
مش هايفضل عايش في الاحساس وبس يعني


عاجبني الورده دي
بس شكلها مش طبيعيه 
ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (30 أغسطس 2010)

جميل جدا يا ميكي

تسلم ايدك

الحب احساس ثم قرار


----------



## dodo jojo (30 أغسطس 2010)

*لا انا من رايي..احساس..شكرا مايكل*


----------



## الملكة العراقية (30 أغسطس 2010)

احساس ثم قرار
مرسي للسؤال مايكل
منتظرين المزيد​


----------



## Rosetta (30 أغسطس 2010)

*هو يبدأ باحساس و من ثم يأتي القرار 

شكرااااا مايكل  
و الصورة حلوة كتير .. منتهى الرومانسية يا رب الشباب يفهم بقى :smile02  ​*


----------



## انريكي (30 أغسطس 2010)

الحب احساس وليس قرار الرب يبركك


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (30 أغسطس 2010)

الاتنين مع بعض بس يبدأ بالاحساس​


----------



## biscuta (30 أغسطس 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *
> 
> ​*
> 
> ...


اولا الحب ااااااااااااااا احساس جداااااااااااااااااااااااا وارقى احساس فى الوجود وبناءا عليه بناخد القراااااااااار فى حياتنا والقرار ناتج الحب +العقل + القلب = حياة سعيدة اكيد 
مرسىىىىىىىىى اوىىىىىىىىى توبيك جميل جدااااااااا​


----------



## نغم (30 أغسطس 2010)

بالاول تحب باحساس وتنسى اذا انت موافق ولا لا
بس بعد ماتتطول فى حبك يبدى العقل يفكر ويقرر هيعمل ايه بالاحساس الى جواه


----------



## zama (30 أغسطس 2010)

الحب قرار فى المقام الأول ..

لازم فى الأول أكون مقرر أنا هحب دلوقتى و هرتبط ولا لاء ..

وارد جداً أنى أحس بالحب بوقت قراراتى فيه مش بتكون متوجهة للمشاعر أصلاً ..

أتذكر مقالة لصلاح منتصر تقريباً أسمها (( أنت سيد قرارك )) ..

أشكرك جداً  ..


----------



## MIKEL MIK (30 أغسطس 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> الاتنين
> 
> شكرا مايكل للسؤال ومنتظرين المزيد​




*شكرا كووينا ع مرورك


وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (30 أغسطس 2010)

ayad_007 قال:


> *الحب احساس ولا يربطه قرار
> فالحب اعمي ومجنون
> ولا يتم حساب مسبقاً​*





*شكرا ياحبي ع مرورك


وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (30 أغسطس 2010)

نيفين رمزي قال:


> احساس طبعا في الاول وبعدين قرار
> مش هايفضل عايش في الاحساس وبس يعني
> 
> 
> ...




*هههههههههه
ماشي يا خفه
نورتي يا نيفووو​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (30 أغسطس 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> جميل جدا يا ميكي
> 
> تسلم ايدك
> 
> الحب احساس ثم قرار





*مرورك هو الأجمل


ميرسي روزي​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (30 أغسطس 2010)

dodo jojo قال:


> *لا انا من رايي..احساس..شكرا مايكل*





*شكرا دودو ع مرورك


وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (30 أغسطس 2010)

الملكة العراقية قال:


> احساس ثم قرار
> مرسي للسؤال مايكل
> منتظرين المزيد​




*ميرسي ع مرورك الجميل

نورتي الموضوع​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (30 أغسطس 2010)

red rose88 قال:


> *هو يبدأ باحساس و من ثم يأتي القرار
> 
> شكرااااا مايكل
> و الصورة حلوة كتير .. منتهى الرومانسية يا رب الشباب يفهم بقى :smile02  ​*




*هههههههههه
فاهم يا ريد روزي يختي
ميرسي ع مرورك الجميل
نورتيني​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (30 أغسطس 2010)

انريكي قال:


> الحب احساس وليس قرار الرب يبركك




*شكرا انريكي ع مرورك


وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (30 أغسطس 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> الاتنين مع بعض بس يبدأ بالاحساس​




*ميرسي ياقمر ع مرورك


وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (30 أغسطس 2010)

biscuta قال:


> اولا الحب ااااااااااااااا احساس جداااااااااااااااااااااااا وارقى احساس فى الوجود وبناءا عليه بناخد القراااااااااار فى حياتنا والقرار ناتج الحب +العقل + القلب = حياة سعيدة اكيد
> مرسىىىىىىىىى اوىىىىىىىىى توبيك جميل جدااااااااا​




*رأي جميل ومظبوط
شكرا ليكي بسكوته
نورتي الموضوع​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (30 أغسطس 2010)

نغم قال:


> بالاول تحب باحساس وتنسى اذا انت موافق ولا لا
> بس بعد ماتتطول فى حبك يبدى العقل يفكر ويقرر هيعمل ايه بالاحساس الى جواه




*عندك حق كتير نغم
شكرا ع رايك
وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (30 أغسطس 2010)

zama قال:


> الحب قرار فى المقام الأول ..
> 
> لازم فى الأول أكون مقرر أنا هحب دلوقتى و هرتبط ولا لاء ..
> 
> ...




*شكرا ياحبي ع مرورك


وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## besm alslib (30 أغسطس 2010)

*الحب احساس وصعب التحكم فيه واحساس بيجي في كتير اوقات ضد رغباتنا*

*واستحاله يكون قرار لان لما بيكون قرار بيكون استخدام العقل هو الاول *

*واستخدام العقل معناه انو اي شي الا انو حب لان الحب عباره عن مشاعر مش عمليات حسابيه نستخدم العقل فيها*
​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (31 أغسطس 2010)

besm alslib قال:


> *الحب احساس وصعب التحكم فيه واحساس بيجي في كتير اوقات ضد رغباتنا*
> 
> *واستحاله يكون قرار لان لما بيكون قرار بيكون استخدام العقل هو الاول *
> 
> ...




*شكرا ممتي ع رايك وكلامك الجميل


وربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## Spirit Life (31 أغسطس 2010)

*قرار*


*يولد*


*بإحساس*
​جميل هذا القلم

وموفق ،،،​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (31 أغسطس 2010)

*شكرا ع مرورك اخي


وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## مسيحية مصرية (31 أغسطس 2010)

إحساس طبعا ليه إحنا دايما بنحصر الحب بين إتنين و السلام؟ و مثلا الحب بين الأب و الأم و الأولاد وبين الأصدقاء عمره ماكان قرار ده إحساس عايش جوانا و معانا بيكبر كل ما نكبر و نرتبط بالناس دى و مش حاسة إن الحب اللى نابع من قرار يبقى صادق أوى
شكرا لك


----------



## MIKEL MIK (31 أغسطس 2010)

مسيحية مصرية قال:


> إحساس طبعا ليه إحنا دايما بنحصر الحب بين إتنين و السلام؟ و مثلا الحب بين الأب و الأم و الأولاد وبين الأصدقاء عمره ماكان قرار ده إحساس عايش جوانا و معانا بيكبر كل ما نكبر و نرتبط بالناس دى و مش حاسة إن الحب اللى نابع من قرار يبقى صادق أوى
> شكرا لك




*ميرسي ع مرورك ورايك الجميل


نورتي الموضوع​*


----------



## mero_engel (1 سبتمبر 2010)

*السؤال دا للولاد ملناش دعوه احنا بقي*
*حب ايه اللي انت جاي تقول عليه*
*وبعدين في ايجاباتك انت *​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (1 سبتمبر 2010)

mero_engel قال:


> *السؤال دا للولاد ملناش دعوه احنا بقي*
> *حب ايه اللي انت جاي تقول عليه*
> *وبعدين في ايجاباتك انت *​




*اشمعنا للولاد بس يابت
السؤال للولاد والبنات كلهم
بلاش تتهربي يابت فهمك انا
اجابتي مش مهمه يا عم اللمبي​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (1 سبتمبر 2010)

*أحم ..
الأختيار رقم 3 
30:
هههههههه
أنا رأيى أنه أحساس ونتيجة للأحساس ده بيكون القرار *​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (1 سبتمبر 2010)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *أحم ..
> الأختيار رقم 3
> 30:
> هههههههه
> أنا رأيى أنه أحساس ونتيجة للأحساس ده بيكون القرار *​




*معلم من يومك 30:​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 سبتمبر 2010)

*احساس ومشاعر نبيلة وصادقة*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (3 سبتمبر 2010)

*شكرا رووكا ع مرورك

وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## magedrn (19 نوفمبر 2010)

الحب احساس كبيررررررررررررررر اوووووووووووووووى 
انما انى اقرر اكمل الحب هو دا القرار اللى لازم الاحد يقف عنده


----------



## MIKEL MIK (20 نوفمبر 2010)

*شكرا ماجد ع مرورك ورايك

وربنا يباركك​*


----------

